# geöst oder ungeöst - das ist hier die Frage



## Luke.Skywalker (2. März 2006)

einen wunderschönen guten tag zusammen,

demnächst soll bei mir ein neues vorderrad her. 
eine hügi nabe habe ich hier noch rumliegen, aber eine felge muß noch gekauft werden.

so, jetzt habe ich beim trialmarkt gesehen, daß die echo felgen, die ich eigentlich für meine erste wahl hielt, ungöst sind. alternativ gibt es mit ösen die viz felge...
ich habe auch schon ein wenig die SUFU genutzt, habe dort aber nix gescheites dazu gefunden, wie haltbar ungeöste felgen sind. es gab nur den hinweis, keine alu nippel zu nehmen...  gut, das hätte ich sowieso nicht gemacht. 
hier im forum fahren ja sicherlich einige leute die echo felgen. wie ist das also, reißen die nippel nicht einfach durch die felge durch, wenn diese keine ösen hat? wie haltbar ist dann das laufrad mit einer ungeösten felge, im gegensatz zu einem mit geöster felge?

klärt mich mal bidde auf!!!


----------



## Schevron (2. März 2006)

also ich hab die echo hinten und ne viz vorne. allerdings erst seit weihnachten. also noch nicht die langzeit erfahrung. das risiko von ner ungeösten is halt das sich die speichen lockern. oder dies zumindest schneller tun als bei geösten.
wenn man natürlich die wahl hat zwischen zwei sonst identischen felgen sollte man natürlich immer zur geösten greifen. Allerdings sind diese fakten bei der viz und echo nicht gegeben. die Viz hat den ruf weicher zu sein als die echo. und die echo ist noch mal breiter.
Alles is allem kann ich von meiner jetzigen erfahrung nur gutes von beiden felgen sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benzman22 (2. März 2006)

das sich die speichen bei ungeösten felgen leichter lösen stimmt so nicht ganz. wenn das laufrad hart genug und ordentlich eingespeicht ist lockern sich speichen nie. der vorteil von geösten felgen ist lediglich der, das sich das laufrad besser zentrieren lässt weil die messingnippel auf den stahlösen weicher laufen als auf dem alu der felge.
muss jeder selber wissen. für den der das laufrad einspeicht sind geöste felgen natürlich bequemer.
geöste felgen können zudem härter eingespeicht werden, weil die flächenpressung zwischen nippel und felge durch die öse verkleinert wird. vorteil das laufrad fühlt sich steifer und direkter an.


----------



## chilimania (2. März 2006)

Benzman22 schrieb:
			
		

> das sich die speichen bei ungeösten felgen leichter lösen stimmt so nicht ganz. wenn das laufrad hart genug und ordentlich eingespeicht ist lockern sich speichen nie.



Sehe ich auch so.

Hast Du dennoch Angst vor sich lösenden Speichen (ab und zu mal kontrollieren), kannst Du beim Einspeichen entweder Loctite 222 verwenden, oder die herkömmliche Variante mit Leinöl (billig bie IKEA - heißt "behandla", glaube ich).

Al-Nippel kannst Du auch nehmen, solltst den Nippelsitz dann aber vor dem Einspeichen fetten - und am besten Deinen Einspeichfähigkeit kennen - Baust Du Das Rad gut, ist kein Nachzentrieren mehr notwendig.

Fährst Du ne Al-felge mit Al-Nippeln im Salzwasser, kriegste allerdings ne seeehr haltbare Verbindung hin


----------



## Scr4t (2. März 2006)

bezüglich der speichenspannung:

ich meine in erinnerung zu haben, das jemand bei den 06 Echo Felgen zu stark eingespeicht hat und die felge dann unbrauchbar war (glaube das war die vom MSC-Trialer).

Aber wie viel ist den nun zu viel?!

bzw. felgen sind eigentlich auch nur schleißteile und da kann man im Trial gut auf ösen verzichten, mehr als 2-3 Jahre überlebt eine felge doch gar nicht (in der regel).


----------



## Bike Lane (2. März 2006)

also 1000-1200 newton sind die allroundspannung für speichen. die spannung kannst du mit einem dt-swiss werkzeug messen, keine ahnung wie es jetzt heißt, die anschaffung lohnt sich aber wenn man richtig einspeichen will. kostet glaube ich 250 euro. beim zentrieren ist es wichtig, dass die speichen die selbe und vorallem genug spannung haben. lieber etwas härter einspeichen, als zu weich. die spannung kannst du auch überprüfen in dem du gegen die speiche schnipst und dem klang lauschst. hoch bedeutet hohe spannung. der ton sollte überall ungefähr gleich klingen. wie hoch die spannung dann allerdings ist, wirst du ohne werkzeug nicht erfahren.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (2. März 2006)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> bezüglich der speichenspannung:
> 
> ich meine in erinnerung zu haben, das jemand bei den 06 Echo Felgen zu stark eingespeicht hat und die felge dann unbrauchbar war (glaube das war die vom MSC-Trialer).
> 
> ...



Jo, war meine. Zu deiner Frage. Wenn du eine Echofelge kaputt gespeicht hast weisst du wann es zu viel ist  . Ne mal im Ernst. Ich hab meine anderen Felgen also Viz und so auch immer schön hart eingespeicht wegen der Ösen. Die war zwar schön steif aber wenn du doch mal bißl härter drauf gekommen bist war ne Delle drin. Ich hab mal den Jan G. gefragt und der meinte auch das man bei den Trialfelgen net so viel Spannung braucht weil sie ja auch mal bißl nachgeben müssen und durch ihre Breit sowieso schon eine Grundsteifigkeit haben. Ich speich die jetzt auch immer bißl weicher ein weil sie dann net so schnell Dellen bekommen und man auch die Achten besser rausbekommt. Und wenn die Speichen doch mal locker werden sollten zieh ich sie einfach mal ringsrum nach was ja kein Akt ist.

Hatte auch die vorderre VIZ und meine war saumäßig verarbeitet. Der Stoß war total schief und wenn man die eine Seite auszentriert hatte hat die andere geiert. Nimm die vorderre Echofelge schon weil sie als einzige ne Hohlkammer hat und  durch ihre größeren Lochabstände auch härter eingespeicht werden kann.


----------



## j-s-c (2. März 2006)

Hi,

also grundsätzlich sollte man die Speichenspannung immer der eingespeichten Felge anpassen.

Daher wiederspricht sich das was der Jan G da behauptet ein wenig. Gerade eine steife Felge bzw eine Felge mit hoher Eigenstabilität kann man "härter" einspeichen, als eine weiche. 

Wenn zu viel Spannung merkt man das in der Regel beim abdrücken wenn das Laufrad kollabiert, also sich wie ein Kartoffelchip verhält...

MfG


----------



## MSC-Trialer (2. März 2006)

j-s-c schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> also grundsätzlich sollte man die Speichenspannung immer der eingespeichten Felge anpassen.
> 
> ...



Jo das stimmt zwar aber du mußt ja bedenken das die Speichenspannung auch irgendwohin muß und da in so ner Trialfelge neben den Speichenlöchern große Löcher zur Gewichtsersparniss sind fehlt da einfach Material was diese aufnehmen kann. An sich ist die Felge stabil aber halt net dort wo die Speichen sitzen


----------



## chilimania (3. März 2006)

j-s-c schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn zu viel Spannung merkt man das in der Regel beim abdrücken wenn das Laufrad kollabiert, also sich wie ein Kartoffelchip verhält...
> 
> MfG



Meiner Meinung nach kollabieren gerne unstabile Felgen bei falscher Spannungsverteilung - und nicht unbedingt bei zu hoher Spannung.

Das Gerät heißt übrigens: Tensiometer.

Hat mal jemand mit so einem Teil gemessen, bei welcher Speichenvorspannung ein Nippel aufgibt?
Meiner Meinung nach ist das die Schwachstelle an der ganzen Sache, v.a., wenn Aluminium.


----------



## Bike Lane (3. März 2006)

Eine Felge verformt sich immer da, wo Kraft einwirkt. Das liegt daran, dass auf der Fläche von der Felge, wo man Landet, wenig bis keine Speichenspannung vorhanden ist. Dafür wird die gegenüber liegende Seite kurzzeitig mehr belastet.  Sollte die Felge also weicher sein, verformt sie sich sehr leicht auf Grund von dem oben genannten prinzip. Den Effekt kann man allerdings eindemmen, wenn man die Speichenspannung auf ein maximum erhöht. Dadurch ist die Felge schon so weit zusammen "gedrückt", dass sie sich fast nicht mehr verformen kann. Wichtig dabei ist allerdings, dass die Speichen überall die gleiche und vorallem eine hohe Spannung haben. Deswegen ist eine hohe Speichenspannung besser für ein Laufrad, als eine zu weiche.

Alunippel halten schon sehr viel aus. 1200newton sind hier allerdings das maximum. Passt jedoch sehr gut, da die meisten Laufräder sowieso nur bis maximal 1200newton eingespeicht werden müssen. Messing halten ungefähr 1600newton aus. Wichtig ist bei Alunippel, dass man sie vorher in eine Schüssel mit gutem Öl einlegt, damit der ganze nippel mit öl überzogen ist, so dass man später eine geringe Reibung beim einspeichen hat.

Ich hoffe jetzt ist alles klar. Sorry für meine Schreibweise, aber ich weiß auch nicht, was heute los ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke.Skywalker (3. März 2006)

meine befürchtung ist ja die, daß die nippel bei zu hoher speichspannung bei einer ungeösten felge, einfach durch die nippellöcher durchreißen. 
benzmann22 hat das weiter oben ja auch schon mal angesprochen, daß die flächenpressung zwischen nippel und felge durch eine öse verkleinert wird. 
kann das sein, daß bei ungeösten felgen, die mit einer hohen speichspannung eingespeicht sind, die flächenpressung einzelner nippel so groß wird, daß die nippellöcher einreißen oder der nippel quasi durch die felge wandert und diese somit zerstört? also ich denke da z.b. an eine versaute landung aus einem meter höhe, oder so.


----------



## locdog (3. März 2006)

....deswegen benutze ich auch DD speichen 1,8*1,5*1,8 die geben ein bishien nach wen sie mussen (elastisch). und ubrigens, beim drop z.B. wird nicht NUR die obere helfte angespant und die andere entspant, sondern nur 5-6 speichen werden enspanst !
1200Newton ist VERDAMMT VIEL

normal gibgt man beim MTB vorne 1000
hinten links 900 recht 1000

das aber beim trial sehr breite flanschabstande haben (zb. hinten BT06 vorne SOUL KOZAK)sind solche anzugs momente VIEL ZU HOCH.
vor allem die ECHO felgen werden da kapitulieren, weil die hinten 5 kammern haben. und die zwischenwand zwischen der mitleren kammer und den seitlichen ist ziemlich nahe in der mitte der felge. das heist das der Nippel boden die obere decke zur nabe zieht dur die seiten wande. und dadruch sakt die obere deke ein! pasiert auch bei 26" !

also aufpassen beim zentrieren.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (3. März 2006)

Ich hab bei meiner 26" Echo auch ein bisschen weniger Speichenspannung als sonst (sonst: immer volle Kanne!) Um trotzdem ein steifes Laufrad zu erhalten, hab ich die Speichenkreuzungen gebunden und gelötet. (Methode Gerd Schraner) Dadurch bewegen sich die Speichenkreuzungen nicht und man hat vor Allem beim Antritt eine direktere Reaktion.


----------



## locdog (3. März 2006)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab bei meiner 26" Echo auch ein bisschen weniger Speichenspannung als sonst (sonst: immer volle Kanne!) Um trotzdem ein steifes Laufrad zu erhalten, hab ich die Speichenkreuzungen gebunden und gelötet. (Methode Gerd Schraner) Dadurch bewegen sich die Speichenkreuzungen nicht und man hat vor Allem beim Antritt eine direktere Reaktion.



sowas hore ich zum ersten mal. Spurt man sowas, im antrit ander bei seiten kraften  ??? ich mein der refein mit wenig druck schlukt eh die ganze stabielitat. nur gibst hal kein schleifen bei den bremsen
geht das auch bei DD speichen, hatte namlich angst das da die speichen brechen konnten.


----------



## Bike Lane (3. März 2006)

binden geht bei allen speichen, man muss es nur können. mit ein bisschen übung ist das aber nicht schwer.

1200newton sind nicht zu viel. bei einer guten felge (mavic oder dt swiss) kann man sogar noch mehr draufhauen, ist aber meines erachtens nicht nötig, da man ja nicht mit 4 bar luftdruck unterwegs ist, denn nur dann würde man eine höhere speichenspannung spüren. beim trial schwabbelt der reifen eh hin und her, da bleibt es egal. mit billigen felgen kenn ich mich nicht so aus, aber die echo haben bis jetzt immer 1200newton ausgehalten, allerdings hab ich keine ahnung wie das bei den neuen ist. die löcher werden ja immer größer und die felgen immer breiter, da kann es leicht sein, dass eine zu hohe speichenspannung schädlich ist. deswegen lieber gleich stabieles zeug kaufen und richtig einspeichen und man hat für halbes jahr ruhe. manchmal auch länger, je nachdem wie man gewohnt ist zu fahren.


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (4. März 2006)

so vielen dank erst mal für die comments....

es steht fest, ich werde die echo felge mal ausprobieren.

aber ich benötige noch infos, wie lang die speichen für mein neues vorderrad sein müssen. 
das rad soll dreifach gekreutzt werden, die nabe ist ne klassische hügi 240 (32 loch) ohne disc und wie schon gesagt, die felge soll die echo 06 (38mm) sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (4. März 2006)

ich habe die neuen echo 26 zoll
 das ERD mas der felge ist 550mm forne wie hinten !

wen du selber messen wilst mes in viellen lochern weil ohne pseichen gestall ist die felge ein bischien schief (bie mir wahr mal 545 un 553) aber ich habe die mit ner riesenzange zurceht gemacht so das man die gut messen konnte, alos ich mien das mein mass seeehr genu ist (0,5mm fehler)

den rest der daten einfach in den spoke clakulator von DT reinschmeisen und speichen art heraussuchen.

EIN TIPP
rechne immer mit zwei programmen. erst wen 2 mall das seble heraus kommt kannst du dir sicher sein das du nicht verbogt hast


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (4. März 2006)

echo vr-felge '06 = ERD 550mm, dankeschÖÖÖn!!!



			
				locdog schrieb:
			
		

> l ...ohne pseichen gestall ist die felge ein bischien schief (bie mir wahr mal 545 un 553)


 was soll denn das heißen, kam die so vereiert bei dir an? wo hast du die denn her? 

ich finde das schon ziemlich krass. alles was bisher an felgen hier bei mir ankam, war auch gerade, bzw. rund.

passiert sowas öfter, sind bei anderen auch schon mal solch verzogene felgen in der post gewesen?


----------



## Bike Lane (4. März 2006)

die trialfelgen sind eigentlich alle verzogen. merkt man vorallem beim einspeichen, wenn man anfangs alle nippel gleich weit reindreht und dann das laufrad dreht. eine gute felge hat dann schon fast keinen achter mehr drinne, bei den trialfelgen sieht das aber anders aus, wirst schon sehen.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (4. März 2006)

Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

> die trialfelgen sind eigentlich alle verzogen. merkt man vorallem beim einspeichen, wenn man anfangs alle nippel gleich weit reindreht und dann das laufrad dreht. eine gute felge hat dann schon fast keinen achter mehr drinne, bei den trialfelgen sieht das aber anders aus, wirst schon sehen.




Oh ja das stimmt. Sind halt keine Mavics, leider


----------



## locdog (4. März 2006)

das bedautet GARNIKS. die mavics sind schmal und ehre hoch also in der hoch achse schfarer zu verbiegen. auserdem sind die geschweist. Die trial felgen sind ahlt gestackt und da mus mann eine gewisse kraft aufwandenm und dewegen wen man das ERD an der steckung mist ist es das ERD da grosser. die stackung an sich ist viel besser als bei den try-all also kann man hier nicht mackern, obwohl bei meinem try-all HR das ERD mas uber all gleich wahr.

was mich aber ein bischien sorgen macht, ist das man an der HR felge uberall soche lienien sieht, als wehren das haarrisse, ihr wist schon, wen man alu bishien verbiegt kommen solche minirisse. wen wann das licht in einem gewissen winkel drauf scheinen last sihet man das sehr gut. hat den anschein als ob die felge kalt verformt wurde. vorne hingegen sieht man nichts. 
habt ihr sowas auch bei euch gesehen.


----------

